# how do I burn 750mb to a 700mb CDR?



## kormisr (Oct 29, 2004)

Does anyone have a small tutorial or some tips on how I can burn my movie files that usually contain about 730mb, I try changing a few settings on NERO 6 like File/preferences/expert futures changing the maximum CD size to 90 min but it always eject the disc saying to load a bigger disc.

I appreciate all the help.
\

Thanks


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

you can try the "overburn" option in nero, although, it has the likelyhood of destroying your burner.

so, try at your own risk...


----------



## kormisr (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you, I did tried the overburn, however as i said before the disk is ejected with a message saying to load a bigger disk.

Any more Ideas anyone.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

My guess is that your burner doesn't support that feature. For more information on overburning/oversizing, look at this site


----------



## kormisr (Oct 29, 2004)

Greynight, once again you are extremelly helpfull, 

Thank you very much, this site is realy usefull, I believe I might be having a problem with my CDRW.

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

kormisr said:


> Thank you, I did tried the overburn, however as i said before the disk is ejected with a message saying to load a bigger disk.
> 
> Any more Ideas anyone.


forgive me for misunderstading. from what i gathered from reading your post, it sounded to me like you were only changing the red and yellow marker positions, (see the image on the left) so i wasnt sure you had actually tried the overburn. (image on right)


----------



## epatterson78 (Nov 12, 2004)

by using the overburn how much more can you get onto a cd? 50MB seems like a lot :4-dontkno 

What file type is the movie? Depending on the type couldnt you try converting it? just a thought.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

these cheap maxell discs i was using were reliably 760.

the memorex discs i have right now won't go to 715.

it's a matter of what cd's you use, and what burner you have.


----------

